# What pro bibs have THIN chamois?



## aclinjury

I know a lot of people talk about pro bibs, the criteria many seem to want is a thick chamois to pad their butt. But I would like to know what pro bibs out there have thin or minimal chamois thickness? I think Sportful pro bibs have thinner padding.

I have a narrow hip and many pro bibs these days have too thick of a chamois, especially right at the scrotum and frontal crotch area. A padding of no more than 1mm is plenty sufficient here, yet I've found many many pro bibs to have pads that are 5-10mm thick here, and all that does is bunches up against the crotch in the most uncomfortable way for me.


----------



## Got Time

Look for "Tri" bibs/suits.
See also
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=102471


----------



## DaveG

aclinjury said:


> I know a lot of people talk about pro bibs, the criteria many seem to want is a thick chamois to pad their butt. But I would like to know what pro bibs out there have thin or minimal chamois thickness? I think Sportful pro bibs have thinner padding.
> 
> I have a narrow hip and many pro bibs these days have too thick of a chamois, especially right at the scrotum and frontal crotch area. A padding of no more than 1mm is plenty sufficient here, yet I've found many many pro bibs to have pads that are 5-10mm thick here, and all that does is bunches up against the crotch in the most uncomfortable way for me.


I don't think I've seen bibs in years that are that thin (1mm). I have the Sportful Total Comfort bibs and although the chamois is not as wildly shaped as some, its over a cm thick. Of the expensive bibs I own, the Assos s5 has the thinnest chamois


----------



## HFroller

aclinjury said:


> I know a lot of people talk about pro bibs, the criteria many seem to want is a thick chamois to pad their butt. But I would like to know what pro bibs out there have thin or minimal chamois thickness? I think Sportful pro bibs have thinner padding.
> 
> I have a narrow hip and many pro bibs these days have too thick of a chamois, especially right at the scrotum and frontal crotch area. A padding of no more than 1mm is plenty sufficient here, yet I've found many many pro bibs to have pads that are 5-10mm thick here, and all that does is bunches up against the crotch in the most uncomfortable way for me.


I have Sportful bibs with (comparatively) very thin padding, but I doubt they're in their pro line. I think they are the most basic bibs that Sportful sells. I like them, though. I like Sportful's paddings in general, even the "better" (= thicker) ones. More comfortable than the sofa's installed in my Santini bibs.


----------



## maximum7

The Sportful Giro has a thin pad, but the rest of their offerings such as the Tour Max and Total Comfort and Super Total comfort have thicker pads, which imho, are excellent. 

The PI bibshorts have a pretty thin pad.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

aclinjury said:


> I know a lot of people talk about pro bibs, the criteria many seem to want is a thick chamois to pad their butt. But I would like to know what pro bibs out there have thin or minimal chamois thickness? I think Sportful pro bibs have thinner padding.
> 
> I have a narrow hip and many pro bibs these days have too thick of a chamois, especially right at the scrotum and frontal crotch area. A padding of no more than 1mm is plenty sufficient here, yet I've found many many pro bibs to have pads that are 5-10mm thick here, and all that does is bunches up against the crotch in the most uncomfortable way for me.


Elastic Interface Technology (who also make Assos and Rapha pads) Comp HP pads are 3mm thick at the modesty panel which is just there to hide your private parts. Voler uses those in their Black Label shorts and bibs. 









Boure still uses a flat synthetic leather chamois totaling 5mm in their PRO shorts / bibs and the modesty panel lacks all the layers. I find them more comfortable approaching 9 hours than most modern diaper shorts after two.









Both have guarantees and are made in America.


----------



## MMsRepBike

The thinnest pro chamois I've ever seen in shorts have been from Hincapie. Their pro and pro team chamois' are quite thin and completely ineffective to my body. Sounds like they might work great for the OP. Their Metric, Signature and Power bibs have thicker chamois so stay away from those lines.


----------



## kbwh

Thinnest I know of these days which also has good sitbone damping is the Assos T.Campionissimoshorts_S7. Costs a fortune though.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

aclinjury said:


> I have a narrow hip and many pro bibs these days have too thick of a chamois, especially right at the scrotum and frontal crotch area. A padding of no more than 1mm is plenty sufficient here, yet I've found many many pro bibs to have pads that are 5-10mm thick here, and all that does is bunches up against the crotch in the most uncomfortable way for me.


I think I understand what problem you're trying to solve. I've found it isn't so much the thickness but the width east/west and material that causes/solves that problem. I don't think an ultra thin pad will solve your problem just because it's ultra thin. For example if it's wicked wide and folds like cardboard you'd still have the problem despite it being really thin. Whereas a thick(er) chamois that isn't wide east/west and folds like fine silk would't probably be okay. So just make sure you're looking for the right thing here.

The red pad that Drew Eckhardt posted a picture of is really good as far as bunching up on the crotch goes.


----------



## milkbaby

http://albabici.com/nalini/fabrics/pads-info.htm

The first two pads listed in the link above are fairly simple flat chamois pads that are also relatively thin. The 25 Nalini pad is especially simple.

Is it possible you're wearing shorts that are too large and thus having excess material bunching up? Cycling shorts should be form fitting but I often see riders with shorts that seem a little too loose.

Also, not every short fits the same. Depending on your body and the short construction, it's also possible the shape and placement of the pad in certain shorts may not work well for you.


----------

